
A first look at Microsoft’s new Chromium-powered Edge browser - nwrk
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/23/18278465/microsoft-edge-chromium-browser-screenshots-features-hands-on
======
uhryks
I recently found out Edge has fairly decent epub reading mode and I've been
wondering if they're going to keep it in the new version.

